# Sample Exam



## jd_chi02 (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone have a FE Sample Exam ?


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 8, 2007)

The FE Review Manual has a sample morning and afternoon exam. The morning exam is spot on but the afternoon didnt accurately reflect what was on the exam, however if you can pull off that afternoon exam you'll nail the morning session.

Sorry for the "the other board" plug but it really is a great book for studying for the FE.


----------



## jd_chi02 (Jan 8, 2007)

Fusion I have the review manual. I am just looking for more problems. I really need to review more Mechanicnal type problems.

I think I am going to sign up for the website that you mentioned. www.eitexam.com.


----------



## GTE_Admin (Apr 2, 2007)

Please check www.GTEservices.com for more solved problems.


----------

